# Last Night's Dinner For One



## Lon (Feb 22, 2016)

Grilled Chicken Breast Romano/Avacado/Tomato/Spinach/Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2016)

UMMMMMMMMMM!  That looks SO good, Lon


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 22, 2016)

Yummy food, Lon.  I love avocado!


----------



## Lon (Feb 22, 2016)

Meal preparation for one person is no big deal. I quite enjoy it and usually takes less than 15 minutes.


----------



## Arachne (Feb 22, 2016)

oh now I want an avocado.. Very nice and yummy looking Lon


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice healthy meal there Lon, good presentation too!


----------

